# Some '11 Baby Geckos



## fuzzylogix (Jun 9, 2011)

more pics as promised 

here are just a few of our babies that have hatched so far this year...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 9, 2011)

omg those are amazing. do you sell any of them?


----------



## fuzzylogix (Jun 9, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> omg those are amazing. do you sell any of them?



thank you, and yes we do sell some of our geckos. i really need to update our site for availability, but you can check it out at www.NightGlowGeckos.com

we don't sell the babies until they hit at least 15 grams and we mainly just do local shows around the texas/oklahoma area.


----------



## Angi (Jun 9, 2011)

They are so cute!

Are Gekos friendly?


----------



## fuzzylogix (Jun 9, 2011)

Angi said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> Are Gekos friendly?





as they get older, they get more docile. each of them are different, but 99% of leopard geckos can be considered friendly. they are a great beginner reptile for kids or adults.


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2011)

O wow, they are beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow they are stunning!!!! I love all the different morphs.
I have two 10-year old leos. Great little geckos! My female is very docile and seems to enjoy being handled. My male is a grump and would rather be left alone


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## terryo (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful! I love the one with the yellow going down the back.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous babies! Love the geckos. We have a leo. Would love to have more.


----------

